# is this the probably cause?



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

my stanza wont shift from 2nd into 3rd (automatic) unless im going 30 MPH, laying off the throttle completely, the engine warmed up to operating temp, and driving like a granny. starting off real slow, and taking my time getting up to speed.

OR when im just hauling @ss with the pedal to the metal. 

now my other problem is the odometer aint working.

my guess is gonna be the speed sensor, since at work, when the chevys/fords come in and they complain that the transmission is shifting funny its almost always the speed sensor.

i want the opinions of the other people. thanks!


----------

